# Patchnotes 2.3.2



## Flauwy (22. November 2007)

Hier die neuesten Patchnotes. Momenten nur auf englisch verfügbar.

World of Warcraft PTR Patch 2.3.2

General

    * /timetest is a command that can be run to provide information on game performance. /timetest 0 turns the command off. When the command is issued, the next time a player uses a flight master to travel, certain statistics will be measured and displayed at the end of that flight. All weather effects and spawns are shutdown during the test.
    * Quest givers with blue question marks no longer show up on the minimap.
    * NPC's who you have completed a quest for will display a question mark on mouseover rather than an exclamation point.
    * The bank controls for the guildmaster level of a guild is now grayed out. A guildmaster always has full access to a guild bank and this cannot be changed.
    * A "Withdraw-Repair Only" button has been added to the guild bank controls. If this is set for a guild rank, then that rank cannot actually withdraw funds from the guild bank, but they can still use that daily amount of money for repairs.
    * You will now automatically stand up when attacked, even if the attack doesn’t land. 

Hunters

    * Arcane Shot: Ranks 1-5 will once again deal bonus damage based on attack power.
    * Aspect of the Viper effect increased.
    * Freezing Trap is no longer limited to one target at a time.
    * Pet leveling speed has been increased. 

Mages

    * Cold Snap (Frost) cooldown reduced. It is now in the Ice Block position in the talent tree. This ability will no longer reset the cooldown on Fire Ward.
    * Conjure Mana Gem (Rank 6 - Emerald) now restores 1800 to 3000 mana and has three charges.
    * Ice Block (Frost) is now available on the trainer to all mages at level 30.
    * Icy Veins (NEW Frost Talent) decreases casting time of all spells by 20% and increases the chance your chilling effects will freeze the target by 25%. Lasts 20 sec. 3 min cooldown. It is now in the Cold Snap position in the talent tree. 

Paladins

    * Crusader Strike (Retribution) now causes 110% of weapon damage and no longer gains any bonus from spell damage.
    * Righteous Fury: This spell will no longer cost twice the listed mana to cast.
    * Sanctified Judgements (Retribution) now returns 80% of the Seal's mana cost, increased from 50%. 

Rogues

    * Cheat Death: When multiple attacks land simultaenously, all those resolved after the attack which triggered Cheat Death will now have their damage reduced by 90% as intended. However, the combat log will still report them doing full damage.
    * Hemorrhage: Rank 4 of this ability no longer has its charges consumed by non-physical attacks and spells. 

Shaman

    * Earth Shield (Restoration) mana cost reduced.
    * Lightning Shield mana cost reduced.
    * Water Shield now restores mana periodically regardless of how many charges remain. Duration increased to 10 minutes. 

Warlock

    * The health cost taken from the Warlock after using Health Funnel will now remain consistent between uses. 

Warrior

    * Defiance (Protection) weapon expertise will now work in all stances. This was a bug that has been fixed.
    * Warriors no longer lose rage when using a macro to enter a stance they’re already in. 

Professions

    * Cooking
          o Goldthorn Tea was erroneously unlearned by most players who had learned the recipe. The recipe has been re-enabled and can be learned again from Henry Stern in Razorfen Downs at no cost. 
    * Enchanting:
          o Enchant Shield - Resilience now requires a Runed Fel Iron Rod instead of a Runed Adamantite Rod. 
    * Leatherworking:
          o Increased the range of leatherworking drums to 40 yards. Drums of Panic remains unchanged at 8 yards. 

Items

    * Amani Charm of the Witch Doctor: Tooltip typo corrected.
    * Hearthstone: The cast time on this item is no longer affected by spell haste.
    * Icy Chill Enchant: The triggered effect from this enchantment will now cause a melee slow and movement snare as intended.
    * Idol of the Unseen Moon: This item now has a 30 second cooldown on being triggered.
    * Idol of Terror: The triggered agility buff from this item no longer overwrites other agility buffs.
    * The Netherscale Ammo Pouch is no longer a Unique item.
    * The Knothide Quiver is no longer unique. 

Dungeons and Raids

    * Heroic Coilfang Resevoir- Steamvaults
          o Mekgineer Steamrigger's Main Chambers Access Panel is no longer interactable until Mekgineer Steamrigger has been killed. Tempest Keep- The Eye
                + The number of Blood Elves guarding Prince Kael'Thas' room has been reduced. 
          o Zul'Aman
                + The Amani'shi Warrior's Charge ability now has a minimum range.
                + The melee haste provided by Halazzi's Frenzy has been reduced to 100%.
                + Dragonhawks in Zul'Aman can now be skinned. This doesn't include dragonhawks that do not have loot. 

      Quests
          o Blade's Edge Mountains: Players accepting the bombing run quests in Blade's Edge Plateaus will no longer cause other players in the region to stand up. 

      User Interface
          o There is now an option to turn off the screen edge damage flash when you have a fullscreen UI up.
          o You can sell stacks by dropping them on the merchant window again.
          o Ready check (/readycheck) will now display a visual display of each party/raid member's status next to their name. This will display in the Party UI, the Raid UI and the Raid pullout UI. A player will get a check mark if they are ready, a question mark if they have not replied and a red X if they are not ready or are afk.
          o You can now see raid members on the minimap as dark blue dots in addition to party members which still display as light blue dots.
          o You can now shift click names while the petition window is open to paste them into the petition.
          o Fixed various problems with /castsequence getting stuck.
          o /cast will toggle spells again unless the name is prefixed with an exclamation mark, e.g. /castsequence Steady Shot, !Auto Shot 

      Bug Fixes
          o Fixed “Spell/Ability is not ready yet” message when clicking quickly at the beginning of a cast.
          o Fixed a server disconnect when moving the mouse over recipes in the guild bank.
          o Gnomish Universal Remote will now work properly with the Fel Cannon.
          o Disconnecting a USB HeadSet will no longer cause problems with the Voice Chat dropdown menus.
          o Clockwork Rocket Bots will no longer attack each other in Shattrath City.
          o Channel changes will now appear properly in the chat log after zoning in or out of instances.
          o Unplugging headphones/speakers then plugging them back in while in WoW no longer disables all sound in WoW
          o If the original owner of a custom channel gives leadership away their options menu will no longer show that they have moderation privileges.
          o The first custom created guild ranking will now properly show up in the Guild Control pane drop down menu.
          o Control-clicking on inventory items that teach recipes will now properly display you wearing the item made by the recipe in the dressing room UI.
          o Fixed an issue that was not allowing all charges of a Field Repair Bot to be used.


----------



## Dalmus (22. November 2007)

Der Patchday wird ein großer Tag für die PvE-Frostmagier.
Meiner wird dann voll in seinem Element aufgehen und auf Eis gelegt. Mach's gut Dalmi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Btw: First after Admin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aviscall (22. November 2007)

Kleines UPDATE:

Druids
* Ravage damage buffed: Ravage the target, causing 385% damage plus 514 to the target.

Hunters
* Aspect of the Viper: The hunter takes on the aspects of a viper, regenerating mana equal to up to 55% of <his/her> Intellect every 5 sec. The lower the hunter's current mana, the more mana will be regenerated.

Rogues
* Ambush damage buffed: Ambush the target, causing 275% weapon damage plus 335 to the target.

Shaman
* Water Shield now restores mana periodically regardless of how many charges remain. Duration increased to 10 minutes. (The caster is surrounded by 3 globes of water, granting 50 mana per 5 sec. When a spell, melee or ranged attack hits the caster, 200 mana is restored to the caster. This expends one water globe. Only one globe will activate every few seconds. Lasts 10 min. Only one Elemental Shield can be active on the Shaman at any one time.)


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

joa


----------



## Xondor (22. November 2007)

Allgemeines

    * /timetest ist ein Befehl, der ausgeführt werden kann, um Informationen über die Spiel-Leistung zu erhalten. /timetest 0 schaltet den Befehl ab. Wird der Befehl verwendet, werden das nächste Mal, wenn der Spieler einen Flugmeister zum Reisen nutzt, bestimmte Statistiken gemessen und am Ende des Fluges dargestellt. Alle Wettereffekte und Spawns sind während des Tests abgeschaltet.
    * Questgeber mit einem blauen Fragezeichen werden nicht mehr auf der Minikarte angezeigt.
    * Fährt man mit der Maus über einen NSC, für den man eine Quest abgeschlossen hat, wird nun ein Fragezeichen anstatt einem Ausrufezeichen angezeigt.
    * Die Bankeinstellungen für den Rang 'Gildenmeister' einer Gilde sind nun ausgegraut. Ein Gildenmeister hat stets vollen Zugriff auf seine Gildenbank und das kann nicht verändert werden.
    * Eine Option: 'Entnehmen-Nur Reparatur' wurde den Gildenbankoptionen hinzugefügt. Ist diese Option für einen Gildenrang eingestellt, können Spieler dieses Ranges nicht direkt Geld aus der Gildenbank entnehmen, können jedoch den täglich bereitgestellten Betrag für Reparaturen nutzen.
    * Ihr werdet nun automatisch aufstehen wenn ihr angegriffen werdet, selbst wenn der Angriff euch verfehlt. 

Jäger

    * 'Arkaner Schuss': Ränge 1-5 werden wieder auf Angriffskraft basierenden Bonusschaden verursachen.
    * 'Aspekt der Viper'-Effekt wurde erhöht.
    * 'Eiskältefalle' ist nicht länger auf ein einzelnes Ziel beschränkt.
    * Der Stufenanstieg von Tieren wurde beschleunigt. 

Magier

    * 'Kälteeinbruch' (Frost): Abklingzeit reduziert. Der Zauber ist im Talentbaum jetzt an der Position von 'Eisblock'. Diese Fertigkeit wird nicht länger die Abklingzeit von 'Feuerzauberschutz' zurücksetzen.
    * 'Manaedelstein herbeizaubern' (Rang 6 - Smaragd) stellt nun 1800 bis 3000 Mana wieder her und hat drei Ladungen.
    * 'Eisblock' (Frost) ist nun beim Lehrer für alle Magier ab Stufe 30 erhältlich.
    * 'Eisige Adern' (NEUES Frosttalent) verringert die Zauberzeit von allen Zaubern um 20% und erhöht die Chance, dass Frosteffekte das Ziel einfrieren um 25%. Hält 20 Sekunden lang an. 3 Minuten Abklingzeit. Der Zauber ist im Talentbaum jetzt an der Position von 'Kälteeinbruch'. 

Paladine

    * 'Kreuzfahrerstoß' (Vergeltung) verursacht nun 110% Waffenschaden und erhält keinen Bonus durch Zauberschaden mehr.
    * 'Zorn der Gerechtigkeit': Das Wirken dieses Zaubers kostet nicht länger das zweifache des aufgeführten Manas.
    * 'Geweihtes Richturteil' (Vergeltung) stellt nun 80% statt wie bisher 50% der Manakosten des Siegels wieder her. 

Schurken

    * 'Von der Schippe springen': Wenn mehrere Angriffe gleichzeitig eintreffen, wird nun der Schaden aller Treffer nach dem Angriff, der 'Von der Schippe springen' auslöste, wie beabsichtigt um 90% vermindert werden. Das Kampflog wird jedoch weiterhin den vollen erhalteten Schaden anzeigen.
    * 'Blutsturz': Die Ladungen von Rang 4 dieser Fähigkeit werden nicht mehr von nicht-körperlichen Angriffen und Zaubern aufgebraucht werden. 

Schamanen

    * 'Erdschild' (Wiederherstellung): Manakosten wurden verringert.
    * 'Blitzschlagschild': Manakosten wurden verringert.
    * 'Wasserschild' stellt nun unabhägig von seinen verbleibenden Ladungen regelmäßig Mana wieder her. Dauer auf 10 Minuten erhöht. 

Hexenmeister

    * Die vom Hexenmeister abgezogene Gesundheit nach der Nutzung von 'Lebenslinie' wird nun zwischen mehreren Nutzungen gleich bleiben. 

Krieger

    * 'Trotz' (Schutz): Waffenkunde wird nun in allen Haltungen funktionieren. Das war ein Bug, der behoben wurde.
    * Krieger werden keine Wut mehr verlieren, wenn sie ein Makro zum Wechseln in eine Haltung benutzen, in der sie bereits sind. 

Berufe

    * Kochen
          o Golddorntee wurde irrtümlich von den meisten Spielern, die das Rezept hatten, verlernt. Das Rezept wurde wieder aktiviert und kann nun erneut von Henry Stern im Hügel der Klingenhauer kostenlos erlernt werden. 
    * Verzauberkunst
          o Schild - Abhärtung benötigt nun eine Runenverzierte Teufelseisenrute anstatt einer Runenverzierten Adamantitrute. 
    * Lederverarbeitung
          o Die Reichweite von Lederverarbeitungs-Trommeln wurde auf 40 Meter erhöht. Trommeln der Panik bleiben unverändert bei 8 Metern. 

Gegenstände

    * Amaniamulett des Hexendoktors: Ein Schreibfehler im Tooltipp wurde behoben.
    * Ruhestein: Die Zauberzeit dieses Gegenstandes wird ab sofort nicht mehr durch die Zaubertempowertung beeinflusst.
    * Eisiger Hauch: Der ausgelöste Effekt dieser Verzauberung wird nun wie beabsichtigt eine Nahkampf- und Bewegungsverlangsamung verursachen.
    * Götze des versteckten Mondes: Dieser Gegenstand hat nach dem Auslösen nun eine Abklingzeit von 30 Sekunden.
    * Götze des Terrors: Der von diesem Gegenstand ausgelöste Geschicklichkeits-Stärkungszauber wird nicht länger andere Geschicklichkeits-Stärkungszauber überschreiben.
    * Der Munitionsbeutel aus Netherschuppen ist nicht mehr einzigartig.
    * Der Köcher aus Knotenhautleder ist nicht mehr einzigartig. 

Dungeons und Schlachtzüge

    * Heroischer Echsenkessel - Dampfkammer
            Es kann nicht mehr mit Robogenieur Dampfhammers Zugangskonsole der Hauptkammer interagiert werden, bis Robogenieur Dampfhammer getötet wurde. 
    * Festung der Stürme - Das Auge
          o Die Anzahl von Blutelfen, die Prinz Kael'Thas Raum bewachen, wurde reduziert. 
    * Zul'Aman
          o Die Fähigkeit 'Anstürmen' der Krieger der Amani'Shi hat nun eine Mindestreichweite.
          o Der Nahkamfgeschwindigkeitsbonus von Halazzis 'Raserei' wurde auf 100% reduziert.
          o Drachenfalken in Zul'aman können nun gehäutet werden. Das gilt nicht für Drachenfalken, die keinen Loot haben. 

Quests

    * Schergrat: Spieler, welche die Bombardierungsquests auf den Plateaus des Schergrats annehmen, werden dadurch nicht mehr verursachen, dass andere Spieler in der Region aufstehen. 

Benutzerinterface

    * Es gibt nun eine Option, um das Blinken des Bildschirmrandes auszuschalten, wenn ihr Schaden erhaltet, während sich ein Menü im Vollbildmodus befindet.
    * Ihr könnt wieder Stapel verkaufen, indem ihr sie auf das Händlerfenster zieht.
    * Der Bereitschaftscheck (/bereitschaftscheck) wird ab jetzt eine optische Anzeige des Status von jedem Gruppen-/Schlachtzugsmitglied ausgeben. Dies wird im Gruppeninterface, Schlachtzugsinterface und dem ausgezogenen Schlachtzugsinterface angezeigt. Spieler werden mit einem Haken versehen, wenn sie bereit sind, einem Fragezeichen, wenn sie nicht geantwortet haben, und einem roten X, wenn sie nicht bereit oder AFK sind.
    * Ich könnt Schlachtzugsmitglieder auf der Minikarte nun als dunkelblaue Punkte sehen, zusätzlich zu den Gruppenmitgliedern, die weiterhin als hellblaue Punkte dargestellt werden.
    * Während das Petitionsfenster geöffnet ist, könnt ihr nun Namen durch Gedrückthalten der Hochstelltaste und zusätzlichem Mausklick, zu der Petition hinzuzufügen.
    * Probleme mit dem Festhängen von /sequenzwirken (auch /castsequence) wurden behoben.
    * /wirken (auch /cast) wird Zauber wieder auslösen, es sei denn der Name ist am Anfang mit einem Ausrufezeichen versehen, z.B. /sequenzwirken Zuverlässiger Schuss, !Automatischer Schuss 

Bugfixes

    * Ein Fehler der "Zauber/Fähigkeit ist noch nicht bereit"-Nachricht bei schnellem Klicken zu Zauberbeginn wurde behoben.
    * Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, bei dem das Fahren mit dem Mauszeiger über ein Rezept in der Gildenbank einen Verbindungsabbruch hervorrief.
    * Die Gnomenuniversalfernbedieung wird nun korrekt mit der Teufelskanone funktionieren.
    * Das Entfernen eines USB-Headsets wird keine Probleme mehr mit dem Aktionsmenü des Sprachchats hervorrufen.
    * Aufziehraketenbots werden sich in Shattrath nicht mehr gegenseitig angreifen.
    * Kanaländerungen nach dem Betreten und Verlassen von Instanzen werden im Chatlog nun korrekt angezeigt werden.
    * Das Entfernen und erneute Anschließen von Kopfhörern/ Lautsprechern, während WoW läuft, wird nicht mehr alle Sounds in WoW abschalten.
    * Gibt der ursprüngliche Besitzer eines selbst erstellten Kanals die Leitung ab, wird sein Optionsmenü nicht mehr anzeigen, dass er Moderatorenrechte bestitzt.
    * Der erste selbsterstellte Gildenrang wird nun korrekt im Aktionsmenü des Gildenfensters angezeigt werden.
    * Strg-Klick auf einen Gegenstand, der ein Rezept lehrt, wird euch nun korrekt den hergestellten Gegenstand an eurem Charakter im Anprobe-Interface darstellen.
    * Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, bei dem nicht alle Ladungen eines Feldreparaturbots genutzt werden konnten.


----------



## Shenti07 (22. November 2007)

is damit auch dieser einstellunf bug behoben wenn man als gm die gildenbank einstellt??


----------



## Schamll (22. November 2007)

danke für die notes


----------



## blcktetra (22. November 2007)

GEIL!!! hunter eisfalle für mehrere Ziele endlich mal wieder!!!


----------



## Senussi (22. November 2007)

omg als wären mages noch net stark genug gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das mit dem eisblock hatte ich fürn schlechten scherz gehalten...es wäre vergleichbar wenn man dem pala noch n ms-effekt auf den cs gibt + antifear ^^
und wieso sollen hunter den vorteil haben und mehrere mobs gleichzeitig beschäftigen dürfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (22. November 2007)

Ein Salut für uns Magier^^

Nun können endlich auch die Feuerteufel den Eisblock benutzen *freu*

Da kann mir Moroes mit seinem Erdrosseln gestohlen bleiben ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Aahra (22. November 2007)

blcktetra schrieb:


> GEIL!!! hunter eisfalle für mehrere Ziele endlich mal wieder!!!




Lern lesen ! 
da steht " Eiskältefalle!" das is die die verlangsamen  tut !

aba Gz an die Krass schnelle übersetztung !


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. November 2007)

endlich nen shamibuff <3


----------



## Semrak (22. November 2007)

Na toll, was haben die gg Palas? Kaum mal n Buff gegeben sofort wieder genervt... hoffe mal die pberlegen sich das nochmal-_- bin zwar kein vergelter aber für mich sieht es ziemlich nach nem nerv aus...

Das die Siegel nun billiger für die vergelter werden ist jedoch gut =)

Zorn der Gerechtigkeit is ja jediglich n Bugfix...

Naja...Es hies ja das es noch dieses jahr kommen soll, aber bis Silvester haben sie ja zeit nochmal drüber nachzudenken.

Oh und Mages bekamen nen Buff-_- 

Oh und die armen Jäger machen auch noch mehr schaden :/

Gut, bleibt ja noch zu hoffen das genug geflamet wird^^
Sorry aber dieses mal find ich die änderungen einfach nur sinnlos...

MFG Semrak


----------



## Maddwarf (22. November 2007)

Zitat: und wieso sollen hunter den vorteil haben und mehrere mobs gleichzeitig beschäftigen dürfen?

Weil Hunter das vor Patch 2.3 auch konnten, schon immer ;-)


----------



## Maddwarf (22. November 2007)

Zitat: Oh und die armen Jäger machen auch noch mehr schaden :/

Weil Hunter das vor Patch 2.3 auch hatten ;-)
Steht doch da...... Rang 1-5 werden "WIEDER" auf Angriffskraft basierenden Bonusschaden verursachen


----------



## Blechdosenritter (22. November 2007)

alles soweit ganz gut nur:
Quest givers with blue question marks no longer show up on the minimap.


das verstehe ich nciht ich fand das eigentlich ganz gut bis jetzt... so fand man wenigstens die täglichen quests.


----------



## Nay (22. November 2007)

Semrak schrieb:


> Oh und die armen Jäger machen auch noch mehr schaden :/



wo steht das denn? Wenn du damit Rang 1-5 von arkaner Schuss meinst, ist das quatsch, denn der Arkane Schuss geht bis Rang 9.


----------



## NobodY_1337 (22. November 2007)

ich finde die erneuerung von eisblock super, selbst als nicht magier. weil das im pve den magier endlich wieder ein paar vorteile beschafft, und des mit den mana rubin love it!

des mit cs find ich ziemlich kacke weil jetzt braucht man noch weniger den spelldmg um den es bis eben noch ging... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ansonsten find ich des kälteeinbruch bleiben sollte wos is und des neue frost talent als 21er kommt besser find ich, oder was denkt ihr?

lg

NobodY


----------



## Vexoka (22. November 2007)

Nix für Priester .....


----------



## Thorakk (22. November 2007)

Aahra schrieb:


> Lern lesen !
> da steht " Eiskältefalle!" das is die die verlangsamen  tut !




...die eiskältefalle ist die die einfrieren tut...net die die verlangsamen tut...
die, die verlangsamen tut, ist die Frostfalle.

Das gibts doch nicht dass das jeder verwechseln tut.

Und das Wort "TUT" lässt sich komplett vermeiden... -.-'


----------



## Aviscall (22. November 2007)

Aahra schrieb:


> Lern lesen !
> da steht " Eiskältefalle!" das is die die verlangsamen  tut !
> 
> aba Gz an die Krass schnelle übersetztung !




Lern deinen Char kennen!

Frostfalle = Verlangsamen
Eiskältefalle = einzelnes Ziel einfrieren

Und Jäger können nur bedingt zwei Ziele gleichzeitig auf Eis legen, 
mit 2.3 sind beide Ziele einfach wieder aus der Falle gekommen.

Wenn man schnell genug ist und die Skillpunkte ausgegeben hat, kann man theoretisch die Ziele länger beschäftigen. Man wird aber meist Probleme mit den CD bekommen, da die Dauer kurzer ist als die Abklingzeit.


----------



## Phobius (22. November 2007)

Semrak schrieb:


> Na toll, was haben die gg Palas? Kaum mal n Buff gegeben sofort wieder genervt... hoffe mal die pberlegen sich das nochmal-_- bin zwar kein vergelter aber für mich sieht es ziemlich nach nem nerv aus...
> 
> Das die Siegel nun billiger für die vergelter werden ist jedoch gut =)
> 
> ...



Tjoar Blizzard hat von Anfang an gesagt dass die Palas eine Heil- und Supportklasse und keine Schadensklasse sein sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Patchnotes lesen sich im ganzen sehr angenehmen, und großes Lob an die schnelle Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanubis (22. November 2007)

omg mage wird imba o.O


----------



## Mirek (22. November 2007)

Wann kommt der Patch?


----------



## STL (22. November 2007)

joa für hunter siehst ja garnich so schlecht aus ^^ besonders das pet leveln schneller gehen soll u aspekt der viper verbessert wird freut mich sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mit arkanem schuss... naja schauen wir mal wie das wird. is mir noch bisserl suspekt. aber schau ma ma ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (22. November 2007)

also zum hunter mit dem letzten patch kam der müll, das die frostfalle halt nur noch ein ziel verlangsamt, wobei das jnatürlich 0 sinn gemacht hat, und nun machen sies wieder wie vorher.

Aber das jetzt ALLE mages Eisblock bekommen ist echt übertrieben, 
damit dürften jetzt fast alle Frostmages austerben, und für die Feurmages ists nen hummerbuff, vor allem für die 3 minuten mages, die dann darauf spekulieren könenn noch nen isntant in der arena rauszubringen wenn sie mit eisblock die cd etwas überbrücken können 
-.-


----------



## cM2003 (22. November 2007)

No Comment an all diejenigen die flamen von wegen der Mage wird imba... Nur wegen eines Eisblocks?
Fakt ist, dass der Mage keine Chance hat die Aggro zu resetten, bzw. sich zu schützen. Unsichtbarkeit wäre das Einzige, wobei selbst das erst nach 5 Sekunden gewirkt wird und bis dahin hat der Mob ihn schon lange erwischt... Und noch dazu hat der Mage mit die meiste Aggro...

Und selbst im PVP bringt es keinen wahnsinns Vorteil für die Magier... Der Eisblock hat 8 Minuten CD, wenn nicht Kälteeinbruch geskilled ist. Und selbst dann müsste man nochmals 30 Sekunden warten wegen Unterkühlung... Hinzu kommt, dass er gedispelt werden kann von Priestern.

Palas sind absolut übertrieben... Absolut unnormal was die Vergelter für einen DMG rausgehaun haben und dabei permanent stunnen und unterbrechen konnten. Naja... Hybridklassen sind und bleiben meiner Meinung nach zu stark...

Was ich sehr schade finde ist, dass die ganzen Bugs vom Priester nicht berücksichtigt werden... Insbesondere das Problem mit Gebet der Besserung geht mir tierisch aufn Sack...


----------



## HGVermillion (22. November 2007)

Ich denke mal bei diesem Patch bekommt nicht nur Aggrognom feuchte Augen. Naja nun muss ich mich halt darauf einstellen das ab sofort ein gedotteter Magier eisfalle anmacht und ich somit wieder mal den boden der Arena näher kennen lernen kann ^^


----------



## xFraqx (22. November 2007)

Blizzard kann sich wohl nicht entscheiden , ob das mit der Eiskältefalle ein Bug ist oder nicht.

/golfclap


----------



## Kartoffel (22. November 2007)

> Palas sind absolut übertrieben... Absolut unnormal was die Vergelter für einen DMG rausgehaun haben und dabei permanent stunnen und unterbrechen konnten. Naja... Hybridklassen sind und bleiben meiner Meinung nach zu stark...



lol ich lach mich schlapp erzähl mir mal wie palas ständig unterbrechen können xDDDD

Buße 1 min Cooldown genauso wie Hammer der Widerstandenheit
ein Pala din hat ganze 2 in Worten ZWEI Möglichkeiten zu unterbrechen die beide auch noch nen abartigen Cooldown haben....

frag mal lieber die armen druiden und Schurken wieviele arten die haben um zu unterbrechen und ich wette die haben 3 mal so viele


----------



## Grukna (22. November 2007)

Mist, jetzt haben die FireMages auch nen Eisblock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was mach ich jetzt im PvP gegen die?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja werd das Kind schon schaukeln^^


----------



## Melrakal (22. November 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> lol ich lach mich schlapp erzähl mir mal wie palas ständig unterbrechen können xDDDD
> 
> Buße 1 min Cooldown genauso wie Hammer der Widerstandenheit
> ein Pala din hat ganze 2 in Worten ZWEI Möglichkeiten zu unterbrechen die beide auch noch nen abartigen Cooldown haben....
> ...


Druide hat in Bärform genau 2 (Hieb und Wilde Attacke)


----------



## PallyMylina (22. November 2007)

Schurken haben Kick und Nierenhieb zum unterbrechen... 
Palas Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Buße ... Was is daran unfair?^^
übringes: kick und nierenhieb ham auch nen cd...


----------



## Majokin (22. November 2007)

PallyMylina schrieb:


> Schurken haben Kick und Nierenhieb zum unterbrechen...
> Palas Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Buße ... Was is daran unfair?^^
> übringes: kick und nierenhieb ham auch nen cd...



Naja dann vergleich mal bitte die jeweiligen CDs und die tatsache das kaum ein healer genug hit hat damit hammer/buße mehr als 50% treffen.....kenne viele vergelter die nich genug hit haben um in arena mehr als 50% aller fälle zu treffen.
kick,nierenhieb,solarplexus,blenden...is beim schurken wesentl mehr an amöglichkeiten und die haben auch mehr als nur 0-50hit...


----------



## Littleheroe (22. November 2007)

Aahra schrieb:


> Lern lesen !
> da steht " Eiskältefalle!" das is die die verlangsamen  tut !
> 
> aba Gz an die Krass schnelle übersetztung !



lern spielen, eiskältefalle ist der block und frostfalle ist verlangsamen!

ich liebe es! hunter wurden gebuffd und paar skills genurved. die genurvten werden nun wieder gebuffed. wie geil!


----------



## Laranko (22. November 2007)

Also ich denke beim Pala wird mit dem Dauerstun auf das Seal of Justice angespielt - ne Chance bei jedem Schlag auf nen 2-Sekunden Stun. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass die Proc-Chance davon sehr hoch war, naja "^^


----------



## seamon (22. November 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> alles soweit ganz gut nur:
> Quest givers with blue question marks no longer show up on the minimap.
> das verstehe ich nciht ich fand das eigentlich ganz gut bis jetzt... so fand man wenigstens die täglichen quests.



Du weisst nicht, was "question mark" heisst? Da empfehle ich http://dict.leo.org 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nach erneutem Übersetzen beantworte mir die Frage: Was hat das mit täglichen Quests zu tun?


----------



## Carcharoth (22. November 2007)

seamon schrieb:


> Du weisst nicht, was "question mark" heisst? Da empfehle ich http://dict.leo.org
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Questgeber für Dailyquests haben eben dieses blaue question mark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Its fine. learn 2 read.


----------



## Pi91 (22. November 2007)

Also langsam wundert es mich gar nicht, warum die Jägerklasse eine so bevorurteilte Klasse ist. Man muss sich nur die Antworten in diesem Thread durchlesen. Um es klarzustellen. Der CC, also der Eisblock, der ein Ziel einfriert, das ist die Eiskältefalle. Die Falle, die verlangsamt ist die Frostfalle. 
Außerdem haben Druiden genauer gesagt 3 Zauberunterbrecher. Wenn man Anspringen noch dazu zählt 4, aber dieser ist nur als Opener einsetzbar. Dann einmal in der Katzengestalt den Finishing Move Zerfleddern, der das Zeil je nach Combopunkten unterschiedliche lange stunnt, allerdings bei körperlichem Schaden sofort weggeht(10Sek CD), dann Hieb in der Bärenform(1Min CD) und Wilde Attacke. Das könnte man mit Abfangen des Kriegers vergleichen, nur dass es nicht stunnt, sondern den Gegner 5 Sek bewegungsunfähig macht und einen gewirkten Zauber unterbricht. Dafür muss der Druide allerdings auch 5 Wut und es im Feral Combat- Baum geskillt haben, außerdem muss er 8- 35(?) Meter von seinem Ziel entfernt sein.
Und Eisblock sollte man nicht unterschätzen, es entfernt zuallererst alle Dots und Debuffs, die auf dem Ziel waren und der Magier kann im Eisblock hochgeheilt werden. In der Arena kann der Eisblock über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden. Denn nun steht man vor einer Entscheidung: " Hau ich weiter auf den Mage ein, der gleich tot ist und lass mich derweil von seinem Teamkameraden tothaun? Oder Wechsel ich auf seinen Kollegen, auf die Gefahr hin, dass der Mage schnell aus dem Block rauskommt und mich und meinen Partner umhaut?" Der Fokuswechsel hat keine unwichtige Rolle in der Arena.
@Kartoffel
Bedenke mal, dass der Stun von Hammer der Gerechtigkeit(war´s der?) auch 6 Sekunden anhält, das ist nicht wenig Zeit, der Cooldown von einer Minute ist schon berechtigt...
Den Rest weiß ich nicht mehr :/ Als Schluß hier.
MfG


----------



## seamon (22. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Questgeber für Dailyquests haben eben dieses blaue question mark
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also nochmal... dann übersetz ich es halt selber.
Question mark = Fragezeichen.
Und jetzt zeig mir mal einen Questgeber für daily quests mit blauem FRAGEzeichen.

Wie war das - learn 2 read? Geb ich gerne zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die haben ein blaues AUSRUFEzeichen (= exclamation mark) und danach ein gelbes Fragezeichen. Darfst gerne nachprüfen.


----------



## Mickiavelli (22. November 2007)

seamon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1:0  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der neuen Fähigkeit im Frost tree ?
Die Zauberverlangsamung is ja ziemlich nerfig und ausserdem wohin kommt dann Kälteeinbruch ?
Statt dem Eisblock?
Also ich persönlich finde nicht das der eisblock den firemage overpowered jedoch find ich es eigentlich nicht ganz passend das der Firemage nen Icemove dazu bekommt.
Hätt eher was ähnliches wie den frostblock rausgebracht und es dann flammenwand genannt oder so...


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> 1:0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau mal ins Magierforum. Da wird das diskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kälteeinrbcuh rückt dahin wo Eisblock war. Der neue Zauber dorthin wo Kälteeinbruch war.

Eigentlich unfair denn:

- Den Frostmagiern wird der Eisblock "genommen" und allen gegeben.
- Der Zauber "Kälteeinbruch" der eh nur Frosties nützt kommt tiefer in den Tree
- Der neue Zauber ist mit 11 Punkten im Frosttree theoretisch für alle Magier verfügbar

D.h. den Frostmagiern wird etwas "besonderes" genommen und allen gegeben, und das was neu kommt kriegen "theoretisch" auch alle Magier. Was heißt das die Frostmagier an Besonderheiten gegenüber den anderen Magiern verloren haben, durch Kombinationen von Eisige Adern und Kälteeinbruch aber wesentlich stärker werden.

Kann man sehen wie man will. Ich bin überzeugter Frostie und mag es. Andererseits könnte man als Ausgleich den Pyroschlag public für alle Mages machen. Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal <_<


----------



## Cithian (23. November 2007)

firemages demnächst mit eisblock na gz blizz zu dieser geistreichen änderung die man wieder einmal nicht wirklich versteht. kann man ja gleich jeder klasse besondere fähigkeiten aus anderen bäumen zugänglich machen wenn diese garnet geskillt wurden, na ja wat solls


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. November 2007)

Cithian schrieb:


> firemages demnächst mit eisblock na gz blizz zu dieser geistreichen änderung die man wieder einmal nicht wirklich versteht. kann man ja gleich jeder klasse besondere fähigkeiten aus anderen bäumen zugänglich machen wenn diese garnet geskillt wurden, na ja wat solls



Blizzard wird sich was dabei gedacht haben. 

Der Mage hatte einen Buff dringend nötig. Und den gab es und zwar nicht zu knapp. Vorallem (FALLS) das neue Talent mit +25% Chance auf einfrieren mit dem Talent Erfrierung (für 3 Punkte +15% Chance auf einfrieren) addiert wird.

40% Chance den Gegner einzufrieren über 20 Sekunden lang. Nun wäre es noch nett zu wissen ob sich das Talent Dauerfrost mit auf die Wirkungsdauer des neuen Zaubers, oder zumindest auf die Dauer der Erfrierung mit auswirkt. Falls ja wäre das ziemlich böse im PvP. 

Feuer und Arkan Magier bekommen durch den Eisblock nun auch einmal etwas um sich relativ sinnvoll verteidigen zu können. 

Das einzige was ich an den Änderungen nicht verstehe ist die Tatsache warum Blizzard das neue Frost Talent SO leicht zugänglich macht. 

Jedenfalls bekommt aus meiner Sicht der Mage einen längst überfälligen Buff. Im Verhältniss zu anderen Klassen lag der Mage außer als Brotkasten und Wasserspender in vielen Bereichen des Spiels hinter anderen Klassen. Es gibt nahezu vieles wo man sagen kann "der Mage kann es gut, aber Klasse XYZ kann es besser". Mal die Auswirkungen abwarten und gucken ob der Mage nun doch mal irgendwo Spitzenreiter wird. Außer eben als Brotkasten und Wasserspender <_<


----------



## lattu (23. November 2007)

Ein guter Vergelter Buff, ich glaube es wurde nun alles berücksichtigt was von den Spielern als schlecht empfunden wurde. Und ich höre auch schon das weinen der anderen Spieler wenn die neue Saison startet und die Vergelter an das S3 Set kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calab_Nazjatar (23. November 2007)

Endlich mal was schönes für Shamys =D


----------



## Wiitigo (23. November 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> lol ich lach mich schlapp erzähl mir mal wie palas ständig unterbrechen können xDDDD
> 
> Buße 1 min Cooldown genauso wie Hammer der Widerstandenheit
> ein Pala din hat ganze 2 in Worten ZWEI Möglichkeiten zu unterbrechen die beide auch noch nen abartigen Cooldown haben....
> ...



rofl, echt witzig. Als ob die Druiden so viele Möglichkeiten zu stunnen hätten. Insgesamt sind es wirklich dicke 4 Möglichkeiten, aber nur eine davon ist wirklich sinnvoll.
1. Pounce - Nur aus Verstohlenheit verfügbar, also nichts mit unterbrechen, weil es nicht im Kampf geht.
2. Wilde Attacke - Ich möchte mal den Druiden sehen, der es schafft aus dem Nahkampf auf 8m Entfernung zu gehen um dann zu chargen und den grad angesetzten Heal zu unterbrechen. Tolle Notbremse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sie auch verflucht geil ist die Wilde Attacke, aber zum Unterbrechen taugt sie so direkt nichts. Ausserdem ist sie nur den Ferals vorbehalten und kein Standardskill.
3. Bärenstun - leckere 2 Sekunden Stun (geskillt 3 Sekunden) mit 1min Abkling. Ist eigentlich unser Notfallknopf, wenn wir mal nen Heal brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Finishing Move, der stunt, Dauer je nach Anzahl der Kombopunkte. Schaden löst den Stun auf, also taugt er höchstens zur Energie-Regeneration. Ok, unterbrechen kann ich damit, allerdings mache ich keinen Schaden in der Zeit, also wird der Heal danach einfach wieder neu angesetzt ^^
Das ist dann auch der einzig wirklich sinnvolle Unterbrecher den der Druide hat, und er wurde auch erst mit BC eingeführt. Vorher war absolut gar nichts mit Stun als Druide.

So long....


----------



## ahau (23. November 2007)

Wiitigo schrieb:


> rofl, echt witzig. Als ob die Druiden so viele Möglichkeiten zu stunnen hätten. Insgesamt sind es wirklich dicke 4 Möglichkeiten, aber nur eine davon ist wirklich sinnvoll.
> 1. Pounce - Nur aus Verstohlenheit verfügbar, also nichts mit unterbrechen, weil es nicht im Kampf geht.
> 2. Wilde Attacke - Ich möchte mal den Druiden sehen, der es schafft aus dem Nahkampf auf 8m Entfernung zu gehen um dann zu chargen und den grad angesetzten Heal zu unterbrechen. Tolle Notbremse
> 
> ...



wenns euch nicht passt und ihr mehr Stunnen/Unterbrechen wollt dann Spiel einen Rouge, wenn man auf Arena Fights schaut gelten 80% deiner argumente nicht mehr, der Druide ist eine der "schrägsten" und meiner Meinung nach "most unbalanced" Klassen überhaupt. Ein Druide kann fast besser Tanken als ein Krieger (Bossabhängig halt), er ist einer der Besten Heiler (hast schon mal die Hots eines gut equipten Heildruiden gespührt? ist Wahnsin, wenn man merkt das man von einem Dudu 3 hots drauf hat von denen zwei im 4-stelligen Bereich ticken. Und die Katze, hab das letzte mal selber nicht blöd dreingeschaut als im DMG ein Feral nach den Schurken stand weil er mal eben so um die 800-900 konstante dps an den Boss geworfen hat naja und die Eule ist halt so hässlich das gegner vor lauter lachen sterben und die ist ja auch beim letzten patch wieder attraktiver gemacht worden. Btw.. unterbrechen können, Schurken, Krieger & Magier, wieso soll man da die Druiden auch noch buffen? Ich würd mir auch einen ordentlichen Schurkenbuff wünschen, denn die Änderungen in letzter Zeit waren im Prinzip nur Bugfixes (das mitn Hemodebuff ist echt lustig *g* das caster den verbrauchen können, toll^^), aber Schurken sind halt einfach, wenn man sie gut spielt und gutes Equip hat, "SEXY"  und lächerlich wenn der Spieler 0 Skill und mülliges Equip hat. Im Prinzip ist der Patch wiedermal ein Sinnlospatch bei denen jetzt alle Mages einen Eisblock in den A... geschoben bekommen. Und Rat mal wer den Gegner zuerst sieht wenn beide in Verstohlenheit sind, Schurke oder Druide? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht das das Verstohlenheitsding irgendwie eines der Hauptmerkmale eines Schurken ist und er quasi davon lebt den "First-Hit" zu landen. Naja und der Paladin, best PVP heiler ever, Bubbleboy, hm, irgendwie kann ich nicht erkennen warum er im Raid eine Unterbrechung braucht? Nagut vieleicht als vergelter, aber für was soll er als  Heiler oder als  Tank unterbrechen können? Dann könnte man ja gleich hergehn und sagen. KK, wir machen nen raid aus 5 Paladosen und 20 Druiden, weil wir haben Ohne ende Unterbrecher, Stuns, CC, und wenns mal eng wird kann ja ein oder 2 Druiden schnell mal die Adds wegtanken. 

Jeder wünscht sich für seine Klasse "easymodeImba0Skill"-Fähigkeiten, über Balancing macht sich keiner Gedanken ...


----------



## van der zeusen (23. November 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Kann man sehen wie man will. Ich bin überzeugter Frostie und mag es. Andererseits könnte man als Ausgleich den Pyroschlag public für alle Mages machen. Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal <_<



/sign

Wobei ich natürlich allen Mages gönne, dass der Eisblock lernbar ist, es is halt nur schad, dass der Eis-Magier sowas wie ein Stiefkind bleibt (gegenüber Feuermages).
Allein typische Magieritems sind ja auf den Feuer und nicht auf Eis ausgelegt bzw "neutral"!

Aber egal, stört mich wenig, denn ich liebe Frost!

Pyrosschlag erlernbar zu machen oder uU deren Feuer-AOE dinges (komm grad auf den Namen net drauf) wäre schon nice, aber früer oder später werden alle netten Frost Dinger erlernbar sein (Wasser-Ele beim Lehrer, "neues" Feuer-Ele als Skill-punkt - juhu und so^^)


----------



## van der zeusen (23. November 2007)

ahau schrieb:


> wenns euch nicht passt und ihr mehr Stunnen/Unterbrechen wollt dann Spiel einen Rouge, wenn man auf Arena Fights schaut gelten 80% deiner argumente nicht mehr, der Druide ist eine der "schrägsten" und meiner Meinung nach "most unbalanced" Klassen überhaupt. Ein Druide kann fast besser Tanken als ein Krieger (Bossabhängig halt), er ist einer der Besten Heiler (hast schon mal die Hots eines gut equipten Heildruiden gespührt? ist Wahnsin, wenn man merkt das man von einem Dudu 3 hots drauf hat von denen zwei im 4-stelligen Bereich ticken. Und die Katze, hab das letzte mal selber nicht blöd dreingeschaut als im DMG ein Feral nach den Schurken stand weil er mal eben so um die 800-900 konstante dps an den Boss geworfen hat naja und die Eule ist halt so hässlich das gegner vor lauter lachen sterben und die ist ja auch beim letzten patch wieder attraktiver gemacht worden. Btw.. unterbrechen können, Schurken, Krieger & Magier, wieso soll man da die Druiden auch noch buffen? Ich würd mir auch einen ordentlichen Schurkenbuff wünschen, denn die Änderungen in letzter Zeit waren im Prinzip nur Bugfixes (das mitn Hemodebuff ist echt lustig *g* das caster den verbrauchen können, toll^^), aber Schurken sind halt einfach, wenn man sie gut spielt und gutes Equip hat, "SEXY"  und lächerlich wenn der Spieler 0 Skill und mülliges Equip hat. Im Prinzip ist der Patch wiedermal ein Sinnlospatch bei denen jetzt alle Mages einen Eisblock in den A... geschoben bekommen. Und Rat mal wer den Gegner zuerst sieht wenn beide in Verstohlenheit sind, Schurke oder Druide?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Junge, Junge - Da is einer aber traurig! Über Balancing Gedanken zu machen, hm, machst Du Dir welche - net so wirklich, hab eher das Gefühl, da is jd stinksauer, dass der Schurke nicht mehr so "imba(lanced)" is, wie er mal war. (Falls ich mich täusche - schon hier, war net bös gemeint)

Wenns um Balancing geht, muss der Druide und der Paladin als Tank unterbrechen können, da zu einem guten Balancing auch gehört, dass man nicht die klassische "Muss-Besetzung" für Instanzen oder Raids haben muss.
Als ich angefangen hab, hat das so ausgeschaut:
Def-Krieger, Priester, Magier und Schurke - der fünfte is dann naja rnd
Das man heute mit den seltsamsten Konstellationen in (Heroic) Instanzen gehen kann (auch wenn´s dann mal wieder länger dauert) finde ich spitze.

Ich stimme völlig zu, dass das Balancing nicht stimmt, und das ständige "buffed/nerfed - re-buffed/re-nerfed" is net grad die optimale Lösung. Optimal wäre, dass das ganze so ausgeglichen ist, dass man mit allen Klassen genausogut PVE-Kontent oder PVP machen kann (Net falsch verstehen, ich meine damit nicht, dass dann Priester plötzlich tanken können und Krieger heilen )


----------



## MCMoni (23. November 2007)

Also ich find die Änderungen (aus der Sicht meines Feuermages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ganz nett. 

Naja ich bin ja nur mal gespannt ob sie dann den 4er Bonus des T4 Sets auch verändern, sonst hätt ich mit meiner 33/28/0 Skillung ja bei allen 3 Spells einen verringerten CD. Würde dann die Skillung noch besser machen als sie eh schon ist.


----------



## ahau (23. November 2007)

nö, nehm dir nix übel, war ja nix persönliches^^ 

Das der schurke nicht mehr so stark ist find ich garnicht so schlecht, obwohl ich ihn immer noch sehr stark finde. Wie gesagt sieht man beim Schurken schnell ob der Spieler seine Klasse beherscht oder nur einen Schurken genommen hat weil er halt mal wo aufgeschnappt hat das dieser so über-imba-r0x0r ist.

Ich finds persönlich einfach nur Schade das Blizz die Hybridklassen derart stark macht das manche Gruppen lieber Hybridklassen mitnehmen als die Klassen die eigentlich dafür predestiniert sind. Mit meinem Krieger schon erlebt: Tank gesucht -> *meld* -> sry, suchen einen Dudu ... Das das nicht der Normalfall ist, ist mir auch klar, aber stell dir vor der Druide wird da ncoh mehr gebuffed. Dann kann er im Prinzip fast alles was ein Kriegertank kann, nur das er m.M.n leichter zu spielen ist. Das beste auf der Wishlist der druiden was ich mal gehört hab ist zb. Vanish in Katzenform, und da denk ich mir schon das manche nicht genug bekommen können und Blizzard ihnen dann sogar das gibt wonach sie rufen, ich bete dafür das es NIE vanish für druiden geben wird. 


Sicher hat man da irgendeinen punkt wo man dann auch sagen muss, wenn sie zu schach sind spielt sie keiner, aber das der hexer oder druide overpowerd sind wird glaub ich keiner bestreiten. Ist halt schwer wenn man PVE und PVP irgendwie unter einen Hut bringen muss vom Gleichgewicht der Klassen her, aber im Moment scheint es mir als ob die Blizzteams mal bei einen Patch nur auf PVP gehn und dafür die änderungen die das im PVE mitsich bringt komplet ignoriern oder umgekehrt. Ich hätte nichts gegen einen Patch wo mal nichts generft/gebuffed wird sondern nur Bugfixes gebracht werden ... im mom spiel ich nur noch meinen Schurken und da gibs schon schräge Bugs zeitenweise.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (23. November 2007)

Ich finde es grad etwas lustig zu lesen das sich ein SCHURKE darüber aufregt das der Mage den Eisblock beim Lehrer kriegt.

Hmm lass mal überlegen welche Fähigkeit war das noch die Fast Magieimmun macht und wo sich ein Schurke noch bewegen kann um an den Gegner ranzukommen und damage rauszuhauen?*grübel*

Ach ja Schattenmantel genau^^

Der Eisblock ist das einzigste was ein Magier zur Verteidigung hat und dafür musste man Frost skillen. Jetzt Haben auch Arkan und Feuermagier die Chance bekommen sich zu verteidigen finde ich äußerst praktisch.

(btw. Ich bin selbst 0/39/22 skilled also ändert sich für mich eh nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Topasleaf (23. November 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> frag mal lieber die armen *druiden* und Schurken wieviele arten die haben um zu unterbrechen und ich wette die haben 3 mal so viele




soviel ahnung von druiden??? kenne wenige die (nach lvl 20) in bärenform lvln. Und als moonkin kannst es erst recht vergessen da haste nämlich genau 0 (!!) fähigkeiten nen zauber zu unterbrechen (ich red jetz von N811en) und wenn du dann bei mobs bist die sich permanent hochheilen wie zb. die heiler da in kurzens lager in strangle dann bist du laufend oom, weil die sich insgesamt 2 mal hochheilen + hots im laufe eines kampfes!

Topas


----------



## dejaspeed (23. November 2007)

Kommt ja nicht auf die idee uns den Feuerelementar wegzunehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildkatz (23. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Patchday wird ein großer Tag für die PvE-Frostmagier.
> Meiner wird dann voll in seinem Element aufgehen und auf Eis gelegt. Mach's gut Dalmi.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, vorallem das neue Talent:

* Icy Veins (NEW Frost Talent) decreases casting time of all spells by 20% and increases the chance your chilling effects will freeze the target by 25%. Lasts 20 sec. 3 min cooldown. It is now in the Cold Snap position in the talent tree.

Klingt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (23. November 2007)

Also wir wollen mal festhalten das Druiden absolut überoverpowerd in Arena sind. Keine und damit meine ich KEINE andere Klasse kann auch nur anähernd soviel wie ein Druide vorallem wenn es eben um 2 on 2 Arena geht. Keine andere Klasse kann ihr Mana Schützen und selsbt wenn man sie mal OOM hat dann haben sie immernoch ein anregen das sie sich geben können. Sie sind fast immum gegen CC und ahben wesentlich mehr Counter und CC möglichkeiten als man glauben möchte ein guter Druide geht fast nie in der Arena Down bzw. ist kaum Down zu kriegen.

Persönlich finde ich das Druiden einen Dicken nerv im sinne des Gestaltenwandeln bekommen sollten. Sowas wie einen inergierten 10 sek cd auf Gestaltenwandeln aber nein Blizz ermöglicht es ihnen auch noch per Markro im Bär Pots zu schlucken und man kann nicht Immun gegen Wirbelsturm werden (das gilt auch für sheep) selbst wenn der Dimishing Return noch lange am Laufen ist können sie damit fröhlich weiter Casts unterbrechen acuh wenn amn nach 0,5 sek wieder raus kommt, kommt man nicht zum casten. Schonmal wer 2 min durch gesheept worden ? da kommt man nicht zum casten...

Eisblock für alle mages ist acuh die absolute frechheit gerade in anbetracht wie lange das teil hält und das es die möglichkeit gibt soviel zeit zu schinden das ist nichtmehr feierlich...

Die Buffs die Klassen bekommen ahben sind nichtmehr schön was nicht am Patch liegt sondern an vergangenen verfehlungen Blizzards gerdae im PvP berreich gibt es viele Klassen die sehr sehr stark sind, und wieder andere die auch bei der Aktuellen lage kaum eine chance haben. Hierbei kommt es nicht immer (wie bei druiden) auf die klassen im einzelen an sondern auf die Kombinationen dei man im 2on2, 3on3 hat vom 5 on 5 garnicht zu sprechen... Schonmal 4 Frosties und nen Healschmaie getroffen ?

Was mich zu dem Punkt bringt das man in der Arena (ausser 2 on 2) keine Klassen doppelt belegen können sollte.

Naja Schneesturm und sein Balancing

Die Frostmages verlieren viel ihrer eigenen fähigkeiten die ihnen zugrundeliegen und bekommen nen buff der für Melees das absolute ende bedeuten wird gerade im PvP, Warris werden wohl ohne nen Dispell garnichtmehr Arena Fähig sein und wer bei der fast 150 % Crit Chance eines Frosties keine 498 Abhärtung besitzt hat wohl in zukunft auch keine Chance mehr auf ne ordentliche Arenawertung.

Shamanen haben nun denn Besten bzw. Manaeffizentesten Heal ingame bekommen mit der reduktion der Erdschild kosten, zusätzlich nen dicken Manareg buff durch ihr Wasserschild und der Damage denn das Blitzschild nun verursacht ist einfach nur noch lächerlich im Verhältnis zum mana, das schlimme daran ist das es alles instant passive fähigkeiten des schamanen sind die aber eine bedeuten auswirkung auf das balancing haben.

Nunja ich will hier eigentlich nicht whinen und mit wow aufhören will cih acuh nicht nur denke ich das solangsam mal das ende der fahnenstange erreicht sein sollte aber wenn Blizz klasse A 0,2 stärker macht und dann feststellt ups shit das ist jetzt imba dann macht sie einfach alle anderen klassen nach und nach auch eben diese 0,2 stärker und übersieht dabei wieder das eine klasse einen 0,4 buff bekommt und das spiel geht immer so weiter...

Aber dafür zahlen wir ja auch unsere 13 € im Monat.


----------



## Avenenera (23. November 2007)

Klingt geil. Nur scheiße das es so weit oben im Baum ist. Ich liebe meinen Mage aber das Blizzard son Talent so hoch oben reinhaut ist dämlich. Einfach mit der neuen Posi von Kälteeinbruch auf 21 tauschen und dann ist wirklich für Frostmages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Kommt sicher gut wenn du RPler bist.
Meine Feuerbälle kommen jetzt schnell weil ich eisige Adern habe o.O.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. November 2007)

So kennen wir Blizzard. Buffed Klassen, wo nichts zu buffen gibt und die anderen, die darum schreien bleiben links stehen.

Wo ist unser CC?

Aber hauptsache jeder Kack-Mage hat jetzt ne halbe "Bubble".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Janus- (23. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So kennen wir Blizzard. Buffed Klassen, wo nichts zu buffen gibt und die anderen, die darum schreien bleiben links stehen.
> 
> Wo ist unser CC?
> 
> ...



öhmmm lass mal überlegen was Schamies alles können....heilen...castdmg....meleeschaden austeilen....wiederbeleben....sich selbst wiederbeleben.....spells interrupten.......und der cc, earthbound-totem und frostschock vergessen?

Der Krieger und Magier können ja auch net heilen un Palas machen auch keinen Schaden


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (23. November 2007)

Aahra schrieb:


> Lern lesen !
> da steht " Eiskältefalle!" das is die die verlangsamen  tut !
> 
> aba Gz an die Krass schnelle übersetztung !




lol lern du lesen
Eiskältefalle ist nicht "die die verlangsamen tut"
sondern die die ziele einfriert

http://wow.gamona.de/images/spells_skills/...ChainsOfIce.jpg

das ist die Eiskältefalle


----------



## ahau (23. November 2007)

-Janus- schrieb:


> öhmmm lass mal überlegen was Schamies alles können....heilen...castdmg....meleeschaden austeilen....wiederbeleben....sich selbst wiederbeleben.....spells interrupten.......und der cc, earthbound-totem und frostschock vergessen?
> 
> Der Krieger und Magier können ja auch net heilen un Palas machen auch keinen Schaden



Jupp aber vieleicht ist es das geheime, verschwörerische Ziel von Blizz die alten Klassen nur mehr zum RP-Machen zu gebrauchen und entgegen den vielen Behauptungen den todesritter als einzig Spielbare dominante Klasse einzuführen. Dann gibs keine Leute mehr die schreien -> Mein Todesritter ist ohne Equip mehr imba als dein Todesritter ohne Equip. Bin auch dafür das jetzt mal mit Buffen gut sein soll und alle Klassen wieder auf ein vernünftiges Balancing generft werden. Oder das zb. für PVP-Gebiete (arena/bg) manche Talente deaktiviert werden wie es zb. beim Schami mit den Elementaren und der Arena der Fall ist.

Naja, und Pala's können Schaden machen, es gibt lediglich wenige Leute die diese Klasse beherschen.


----------



## Mahni (23. November 2007)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> 1:0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach von wegen overpowerd, wie oft geht denn so ein eisblock? alle 5 minuten dann für feuer /arkan mages , also ich bitte euch, was für ein rieeeesen vorteil.. omg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mosa (23. November 2007)

der wasserschidpatch des schamanen ist nice! da freut sich das healerherz


----------



## Xxate (23. November 2007)

ok ich kann echt nur sagen - verzeiht mir meinen doch recht unfreundlichen ausruck - ihr seid armselig ... mimimi schamanen können so viel hier mimimi magier können soviel da... mimimi druiden lachen cc klassen aus dort! schonmal was vom allseitsbeliebten Schere-Stein-Papier system gehört? beispiel: iwer hatte hier rumgheult dass er ja wegen dem - nebenbeierwähnt SINNVOLLEM magebuff (bin kein mage) - keine chance mehr gegen nen 08/15 mage hat weil er ja eisblock hat. STOP! also ich muss mal zugeben dass es insofern schade is dass man damit mantel der schatten (falls des so heisst) fantastisch überbrücken kann auf der anderen seite jedoch, um mal auf das Schere-Stein-Papier system zurückzukommen, kann ich mir eher vorstellen dass der skill gegen die ach so imba-overpowerd-iseeyou,youdead Hexenmeister gedacht ist und auf einmal beschweren sich die hexenmeister "wartet! ich kann nurnoch 7 von 9 klassen umhauen. bufft uns wo bleib das balancing?" und auf einmal schaffen die schurken nichtmehr alle klassen (abhärtungswertung vernachlässigt da geb ich zu die is zu hart wer brauch denn schon in einer 2000er wertung schurken wenn eh alle mit 300 abhärtung rummrennen? egal anyway *heinrichnachmach*).

erstmal absatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu druiden kann ich leider nichts sagen hab nur mal mit meinem hexer gegen einen gekämpft und fand halt nur die treants nervig ... katzenschaden war jetzt auch nicht berauschend aber der kam auch nur schwer an mich heran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wayne wenn dass hier paar leute lesen kommen die sowieso mit geistreichen bemerkungen naja was solls bin kritikstark und weiss dass ihr nur jmd braucht um euren frust wegzuheulen

achja und um euch vielleicht etwas mut zu machen: blizzard hat mit WoW sein erstes großen onlineprojekt gestartet und ist vielleicht noch nicht so dahintergestiegen das man vielleicht erstmal einige klassen nerfen sollte statt die anderen zu buffen aber wer weiss? vielleicht wollen sie uns ja auf Wrath of the Lichking vorbereiten der schwierigkeitsanstieg von Aezeroth zu Scherbenwelt war ja auch recht happig wenn man da mit 08/15 equip ankommt

so jetzt psst muss buffed.cast alte folgen hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (24. November 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> alles soweit ganz gut nur:
> Quest givers with blue question marks no longer show up on the minimap.
> das verstehe ich nciht ich fand das eigentlich ganz gut bis jetzt... so fand man wenigstens die täglichen quests.


diesen ganzen sammelq werden nun nicht mehr angezeigt, die dayq schon



cM2003 schrieb:


> No Comment an all diejenigen die flamen von wegen der Mage wird imba... Nur wegen eines Eisblocks?
> Fakt ist, dass der Mage keine Chance hat die Aggro zu resetten, bzw. sich zu schützen. Unsichtbarkeit wäre das Einzige, wobei selbst das erst nach 5 Sekunden gewirkt wird und bis dahin hat der Mob ihn schon lange erwischt... Und noch dazu hat der Mage mit die meiste Aggro...
> 
> Und selbst im PVP bringt es keinen wahnsinns Vorteil für die Magier... *Der Eisblock hat 8 Minuten CD*, wenn nicht Kälteeinbruch geskilled ist. Und selbst dann müsste man nochmals 30 Sekunden warten wegen Unterkühlung... Hinzu kommt, dass er gedispelt werden kann von Priestern.


eisblock hat ungeskillt 5minuten cd.


van schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wobei ich natürlich allen Mages gönne, dass der Eisblock lernbar ist, es is halt nur schad, dass der Eis-Magier sowas wie ein Stiefkind bleibt (gegenüber Feuermages).
> Allein typische Magieritems sind ja auf den Feuer und nicht auf Eis ausgelegt bzw "neutral"!
> ...


du weißt schon, dass frostmage die pvp skillung ist und feuer die pve skillung???
das wird einer der besten, wenn nicht sogar DER beste buff seit bc für den mage. eineisen, schneller casten, was will man als frostmage mehr.
 und feuermages, was wollen die mit eisblock?! 10sekunden ncoh das letze gebet sprechen wenn man sich halt dann umnuked? oder wenn ein instantpyromage seinen buff auslaufen lässt^^
 all in all bekommt der eismage nun einen neuen imba skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und feuermages wird man in hohen arenabereichen trozdem nicht antreffen...

"Allein typische Magieritems sind ja auf den Feuer und nicht auf Eis ausgelegt bzw "neutral"!" was meinste damit? natürlich sind die meisten pve items auf feuer ausgelegt. eismages sind im pve, das was feuermages im pvp sind - eigentlich schlecht.... 
und die pvp items sind ja eig auf frost ausgelegt (viel ausdauer aber nur mittlere dmg werte).


----------



## Matte (24. November 2007)

1. Alle die meinen das Klassen überpowert sind haben entweder keinen Skill oder sollten die Imbaklassen einfach mal Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Bei WoW gibs ein Stein, Schere, Papierprinzip. Das heist jeder hat irgendwo ein Schwachpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man kann sich das so vorstellen Magier ---> Krieger ---> Jäger ---> Magier

2. wichtiger^^ weis jemand um wieviel schneller man ein Pet Leveln kann?


----------



## Elpa (25. November 2007)

Für mich als Feuermage is das natürlich gutWenn man mal Aggro in ner Inze hat is das schon nen großer Vorteil.Die Änderungen mit dem Headset sind auch durchaus sinnvoll.
Mfg


----------



## Fl1p (25. November 2007)

feuermages sind im pvp einfach viel zu schnell down um richtig dmg zu machen, da bring ihnen auch ein healer nix. jetzt gaben sie wenigstens eisblock als deff, aber wenn der weg is siehts nicht so gut aus.^^ Ich lasse mit meinem mage auf jeden fall 17/0/44 is für arena immernoch das beste und freu mich über den neuen spell^^


----------



## Attera (26. November 2007)

Gebt den Schamanen noch ein Windelementar^^
Und Frostshock bzw. Earthbind Totem kann man nicht wirklich als CC ansehen... und der fehlende CC ist der, wie ich finde, größte Grund, warum Melee/Ele Shami's kaum mitgenommen werden. Schamenen-Totems und Buffs sind einfach unterschätzt :>


----------



## Seeress (27. November 2007)

Geil, dass es UEBERHAUPT NICHTS fuer uns Priester gibt >.<


----------



## Airness (27. November 2007)

Seeress schrieb:


> Geil, dass es UEBERHAUPT NICHTS fuer uns Priester gibt >.<


ihr habt doch eh grade das disziplin dings bekommen, nicht so gierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (28. November 2007)

Airness schrieb:


> ihr habt doch eh grade das disziplin dings bekommen, nicht so gierig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dessen Nutzen gleich 0 is


----------

